
It's not the rats you need to worry about - chaostheory
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/12/its-not-the-rats-you-need-to-worry-about.html?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
Semiapies
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1019300>

